# Paignton. anyone else going?



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

P is my next champ show anyone else going?


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

be there on the wed....


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

we on monday


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Il be there on the Tuesday


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

We are there on tuesday


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

That's a long old haul for you, Ridgeback05! 

It's right on my doorstep - only about 25 mins from here so I'll be going along


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be there gundog/utility day


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

so its just me on monday then lol


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Toy day


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ridgielover said:


> That's a long old haul for you, Ridgeback05!
> 
> It's right on my doorstep - only about 25 mins from here so I'll be going along


it is indeed a long way...but we have three drivers in the car so not so bad...we will see you there no doubt.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

when is it? we have just sold our car so maybe if we have one in time i can persuade my hubby to come along


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi August Ist -3rd x


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww ok can i have the details of where it is and what time it starts ect.
we should be getting the car by then


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

It's a bit far for us - and it's on a Monday, so no, unfortunately.

However, the breeder of our bergies is showing her new boy in the Import Register for the first time if anyone wants to see a bergie!


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be there on Monday with the Monster!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

dexter said:


> so its just me on monday then lol


Actually i will be there on the monday and Tuesday....going to support a friend on the monday


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

i will be there on the tuesday utility with my shiba inu and a friends chow chow and bulldog cant wait as staying over for 3 days will be fun


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

All things being equal, we will be there Tuesday with a couple of our reprobates (um sorry - Labs )


----------

